# Law



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Got mixed up in a court case ..all the evidence was a lie...paid a lairyer to defend me but got handed on to the public defender he did no ask 1 question
Sure the judge prostituter etc were all in on it seems both would be given the chance to put up an offer of loot the highest amount wins,,took step and left Fillo land now have a warrant to be arrested out should I ever return


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A foriegner will never win in court against a Filipino as only a Filipino who can afford it will be in court.


----------



## Zal (Nov 11, 2015)

Glen, I've been traveling and working in the Fils since 1991 and now retired there. I was one of many defence witnesses in a case where a Filipino verbally and racially abused an American friend of ours. The friend eventually told the guy to *<Snip>* off and 10 mins later the Filipino reported him to the police. He was arrested and appeared in court. The defense lawyer didn't even address the court, and did not ask a single question and NONE of the defense witnesses were called to give account of the incident. In addition, the fact that the Filipino 'openly admitted' being at fault, it STILL didn't help. The judge stated ''A Filipino is uneducated. You are an American so you are educated. A Filipino can swear at you but you can't swear at him'.... She then found our friend guilty and fined him 18,000 pesos. 2,000 went to the Filipino guy and the rest was divided up between the police officers involved and court staff. I have witnessed so many laughable situations in my years here in relation to legal cases. The legal system here is based on money, just like everything else.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Its simple you can't win why put yourself in that situation bite your tongue and suck it up


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wife does warn us*



Zal said:


> Glen, I've been travelling and working in the Fils since 1991 and now retired there. I was one of many defence witnesses in a case where a Filipino verbally and racially abused an American friend of ours. The friend eventually told the guy to **** off and 10 mins later the Filipino reported him to the police. He was arrested and appeared in court. The defence lawyer didn't even address the court, and did not ask a single question and NONE of the defence witnesses were called to give account of the incident. In addition, the fact that the Filipino 'openly admitted' being at fault, it STILL didn't help. The judge stated ''A Filipino is uneducated. You are an American so you are educated. A Filipino can swear at you but you can't swear at him'.... She then found our friend guilty and fined him 18,000 pesos. 2,000 went to the Filipino guy and the rest was divided up between the police officers involved and court staff. I have witnessed so many laughable situations in my years here in relation to legal cases. The legal system here is based on money, just like everything else.


My wife has warned me several times to keep it quiet and for good reason and don't forget that many of these guys also carry guns this also includes those big shot drivers, low pay but huge ego.


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

When I got back here for my second trip earlier this year I took a trike to the bank. I paid the driver, and asked him to wait outside for me. I came back out, and he was waiting as expected. 

I needed to pick up a battery for my motorbike. It Sat for a couple months, and I could not figure out how to start it with the kickstart. I walked across the street from the bank to get a battery telling the driver I would be right back. The bike shop said no stock, and pointed me a short walk further to get one. I went to the next place, and no stock. Again I was pointed a little bit further yes sir short walk. After I did this several more times I found the battery, and I ended up pretty far from the bank. I took a different trike back to the house.

The next day I went to the bank again this time on my bike. One of the girls said a trike driver was asking for me. She asked me several times “did you pay the driver sir?” I said of course I paid him. It never dawned on me that him waiting for me meant I needed to pay him more.

A few days later I was walking with my girlfriend to the market. On the way home I noticed a guy was sort of following me. When he seen me spot him he vanished. Then... I hear my girlfriend scream out in shock. I turn around and a guy is hopping on the back of a motorbike(the same type of bike the trike drivers use), and her cheap 100peso necklace is missing. Funny thing it died as the two men tried to make a get away. The driver had a look of terror in his face frantically trying to start the bike up. Many people seen what happened, and nobody did anything other than pointing, and talking. My girlfriend was ok just shook up a bit.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The trike driver lost allot of money waiting for you, these guys will wait and they need to be paid for sure, so I guess he tried to get back his money because basically you left him hanging, also if you make more than one stop that's an additional fee, main reason why I no longer wish to use trike drivers it can get costly unless you rent them for the entire day, you might need to bring the wife or girl friend or another family member till you get familiar with certain practices here it could wind up a bad event for such a minor issue, people here are very desperate, they don't make much money and if we stiff them their fee's... look out.

I applaud you striking out on your own but maybe some caution next time and bring someone with you because there are many unwritten laws or procedures that we don't understand or can't comprehend as new expats, some may seem silly but after living here a very long time you'll start to figure those out.

There will be no help if you are robbed, it was be a miracle if anyone even noticed that your alive...Lol, actually not so funny, people here don't want to get shot, these guys do carry guns.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The trike driver lost allot of money waiting for you, these guys will wait and they need to be paid for sure, so I guess he tried to get back his money because basically you left him hanging, also if you make more than one stop that's an additional fee, main reason why I no longer wish to use trike drivers it can get costly unless you rent them for the entire day, you might need to bring the wife or girl friend or another family member till you get familiar with certain practices here it could wind up a bad event for such a minor issue, people here are very desperate, they don't make much money and if we stiff them their fee's... look out.
> 
> I applaud you striking out on your own but maybe some caution next time and bring someone with you because there are many unwritten laws or procedures that we don't understand or can't comprehend as new expats, some may seem silly but after living here a very long time you'll start to figure those out.
> 
> There will be no help if you are robbed, it was be a miracle if anyone even noticed that your alive...Lol, actually not so funny, people here don't want to get shot, these guys do carry guns.


Them getting revenge is the only legal system they have ..


----------

